

Idea behind Smilerr - Use work email to find the right match. - smilerr
http://smilerr-blog.tumblr.com/post/27547403862/welcome-to-smilerr

======
smilerr
We found out that one very important factor about building a good relationship
with a person is what she or he does for living - their profession. Profession
of a person gives us a lot of idea about them. People are more likely to
connect with and meet the person if they work at reputed organizations.

------
smilerr
Currently, Smilerr is exclusive and open only to people working at Apple,
Amazon, Facebook, Google & Microsoft. They can sign up on Smilerr for free at
<http://www.smilerr.com> with their work email.

